# VCD (Video CD) in Vista



## irsmart

Hello,

Is there any easy way to burn a VCD in Vista? I used to use Nero (which does VCDs), but I don't have it on my new computer and I don't want to spend any money. Is there any free software, that will run on Vista, that will burn _image_ files to a VCD?

Thanks


----------



## MagnumC

and where is your old computer.. why not use that to solve your problem..


----------



## irsmart

Because my old computer takes half of an hour to start up. I don't feel like cleaning it up when I have a new computer.


----------



## PC eye

If you run a quick search for free dvd burning programs you'll easily find a ton of freebies to try out for video and audio alike. One open source freeware called Uber is presently being looked at here for video projects. http://files.uberdownloads.com/software/DVD-Tools/DVD-Styler.html


----------

